
I Went to the First Live Auction for Rare Pepes on the Blockchain - tomasien
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ev57p4/i-went-to-the-first-live-auction-for-rare-pepes-on-the-blockchain
======
api
It's less insane than some of what passes for art, and the fact that Pepe
became a white nationalist symbol adds extra edginess and irony.

~~~
tomasien
Rare Pepe Wallet is interesting because it's not from the US, it was concepted
in Venezuela where Pepe does not have the association with the alt-right. The
Rare Pepe Wallet project has been part of the movement to reclaim Pepe from
the alt-right which is almost entirely complete, most alt-right forums no
longer use Pepe as their avatar (although some do).

